# How do I do shipt orders when someone comes up to me saying they have a shipt order?



## Susy8272 (Oct 3, 2022)

I always get shipt shoppers and I have to turn them down sadly because I have no idea how to do it


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 3, 2022)

If you work Self Checkout, the MyDevice has a Shipt Audit app on it for prepaid orders. The shopper will have you scan their digital receipt and once the order pops up, take a look at their cart and pick three items from the list, doesn't matter what you pick and confirm that they have the items in their order.

It's also a good idea to say what the total of the order is (Ex. "I have a total of $10") and have them confirm it, because sometimes the totals don't match up.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 4, 2022)

At my store only the self checkout person or front end leader handles pre paid shipt. If your not self checkout I wouldn’t worry about. If you are self checkout and don’t know please have someone show you asap. If your a cashier checking out a shipt shopper just do it the same as any other transaction the only difference is you scan a barcode on their phone like you would the Target app.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 4, 2022)

Direct them to the SCO advocate who has been trained on how to handle this.  If you want to take care of them, talk to your team lead and GET TRAINED. Being told how to do something on a forum is not training and if you go ahead and do it you most likely will be put it into a position of being coached or at least spoken to. It's not hard, but it does affect someone's bank account and shouldn't be taken lightly. There is accountability as you are signed into your myDevice.


----------

